# long letting



## mazzotta (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi,
Does anyone know about long letting in Calabria

we (just 2 of us) are looking to rent in NICOTERA CALABRIA

next June and July (maybe August ) looking for a cheap 1 bed flat/ house 

Thanks


----------



## mazzotta (Sep 13, 2014)

Trilly said:


> perhaps contact a few estate agents in the area as a starting point.


In the past they were the ones that ripped us off charging holiday let price then they pocked the rest and so wont be going to an estate agent for a long let.


----------



## mazzotta (Sep 13, 2014)

we are based in uk so cant do anything this end we need contact numbers please of PRIVATE LETS , thanks


----------

